# Rough cut boards- price/for sale?



## 10sne1 (May 29, 2013)

We are looking for 1x8 or 1x10 to cover the walls and ceiling of a cabin/shed. Length need to be 6ft 2inch and 8 ft. We are looking for basic rough cut pine boards. We are located in South Madison Ga.  What is a the typical cost of this building material? And are there any places out there offering it near my location? We need approx 750 square feet of boards for the job. Thanks for any help. Tomm


----------



## rjcruiser (May 29, 2013)

Madison as in the town or Madison as in the county?


----------



## GoldDot40 (May 29, 2013)

If you're in Madison (the town), drive South on Hwy 83 about 12 miles till you get to Shady Dale. Just before you get to the 4-way intersection of 83/142 on your LEFT there's a hardware/lumber supply. I'm pretty sure they sell rough cut lumber.


----------



## btt202 (May 29, 2013)

Champions Saw Mill in Shady Dale


----------



## 10sne1 (May 29, 2013)

Thanks, Madison the city.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jun 4, 2013)

Probably late but Bruce Harper runs a mill in Buckhead. Has a dairy off of Baldwin Dairy Road.


----------



## 10sne1 (Aug 4, 2013)

Long of the short of it. We got wood from Champion, in Shady. It had/has a mold problem. We have this wood stickered and under our carport, in hopes it will be usable in the future? But if not usable, does anyone know of a source that sells cured/dried rough cut? Thanks
Tomm


----------



## Doc_5729 (Aug 4, 2013)

Tom, be patient my friend, that lumber will be fine, you just can't rush nature. Well you can with a kiln, but there's not one accessible in your area.

Bought many a board from Mr Champion and had great results. It'll clean up fine.


----------



## 10sne1 (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks Doc, not getting on Mr. Champion. At least did not mean it this way! Thanks for the confidence of the wood we have curing properly. Just working alternatives. We will not be going back to Ga. For 3 1/2 months so, patience is what we will need to be. Thanks


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 5, 2013)

I am a good ways from you, but here in Dooly Co. rough cut pine sells for $1.25 to $1.50 a board ft. from two local hobby style sawmillers.  I've never bought any commercially.


----------

